# dartfrog.co.uk



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

has anyone bought from dartfrog.co.uk?
i just bought some europian woodlice for my crestie viv and just wondering if anyone knew if theyr a particularly reliable site?

ps. wasnt sure what forum to put this in


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Not bought from them yet but a friend who has frogs & toads recommended them to me as she uses them. Like you i was thinking of buying some woodlice & springtails for my Cresties vivs (might wait until my tiny one is in a bigger viv).


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

im also slightly worried about wether or not theyl arrive alive lol.
im on a budget at the mo (made myself pretty poor getting my crestie and viv) and opted to go with normal royal mail delivary , i thought i selected the option to track your order but then i find out recorded post just means you sign for it at the door so thats £1.50 wasted.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Dart frog it's self has only been around a number of years however Marc the owed has written many books on keeping and breeding reptiles and amphibians. He's been in the hobby well over 18 years, and has bred numerous mantellas, salamanders and darts.
Just wish I had got to know him personaly 15 years ago when I lived in Kidderminster! Although I did move into a flat ...and the junk mail was address to a lisa with the same surname. not a common surname in kiddy, maybe his sister/wife? Marc? )


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

It normally says on the front page of the website that he will not send stuff out in bad/cold weather so sometimes has a bit of a backlog when the weather is too cold. When they arrive don't put them in front of the fire/radiator to try and warm them up if it is very cold, let them warm up gradually.

Hope this has been some help.

Glenn


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks.
does anyone have any idea how long theyl last in a tub? i ordered them without culture or food :bash:


----------



## jartok (May 13, 2009)

i got some from there - 35 arrived in 3months i had over 300


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Sprinkle some tropical fish food flakes on or sometimes ready brek and when they get damp they will form a mould which the woodlice will eat. This usually works.

Glenn


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

aw i meant how long will they last in the tub without food or anything whilst in the post? we all know how unreliable royal mail is . . .


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

They should be fine, unless the Royal Mail 5 a side football team get hold of them.:lol2: 

Only joking, in case any one from RM reads this and my deliveries take even longer than usual.

Glenn


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

:lol2:

fingers crossed then: victory:


----------

